# Irritated with sign shop owners!



## idreaminglasscolor (Aug 9, 2011)

I was calling around to see where i could get the cheapest sheet of corrugated plastic and one lady told me she refused to sell to me because it was for a rabbits cage! It just irked me! Hmph! :X


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2011)

A sale is a sale, why did she care what you used it for?


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Aug 9, 2011)

That's exactly what i thought. It really irked me.. pthh... How much did you guys pay for a sheet? They want 20-25 bucks...


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 9, 2011)

Did you try the local hardware store, sometimes it is called tenplast. I understand your frustration, we often sell sheets to people who ask because we can get it for half the price hardware stores sell it for. If you were closer I get you a pile of scrap ends rather than throw them in the garbage. Must have just caught someone on a cranky day, we are all not that bad. Sorry for your experience. ( LA Sign Shop - Salmon Arm, BC, Canada.)


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm really having no luck... Sigh.. any other ideas guys? Other than corrugated plastic maybe?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2011)

What are you using it for? I know most people use it for shelves, but I used the NIC cube squares for my shelves then put a folded up fleese blanket over it so the buns wouldn't get their feet caught. I just have an area rug for the floor.

My one pair needs waterproof for the moment since Indy is still working on his potty habbits. For them I put a shower curtain over the area rug and topped with a sheet (not ones that go on our bed). That way I can wash the sheet easier than clean the rug.


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Aug 9, 2011)

I use it for the flooring.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2011)

What about the rolled vinal flooring?


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Aug 9, 2011)

Any idea where i would get that?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 9, 2011)

Carpet or lino store, ask for a remnant end.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2011)

I've gotten plastic in various sizes at Ace Hardware.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 9, 2011)

We have bought coroplast or tenplast from Home Hardware & Rona. If we buy it from the supplier it costs about $10 per sheet if bought in bulk, but even for us to buy from a hardware store they charge us 25-28 in Canada.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, that's a really weird reason not to sell to someone. Sorry I wouldn't know where you could get some.


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't use a floor for my bunnies cage. I have the linoleum hard flooring from my place as the floor, that way if I need to clean or sweep around the cage I can move it without having to move the carpet or whatever. You know how bunnies are with their hay, they get it, then the next second it's thrown all over the place.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been using snap-in faux wood flooring, and it is AMAZING.


----------

